# Installing car speakers.



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

The install is fairly easy.
But you will need an adapter to house the speaker in the door frame.

To be honest I would rather see you put that in the rear doors rather than the front. Due to the fact it's a 2 way speaker.

If you want to replace the front I highly recommend getting a component set. That will replace the tweeter in the pillar and the front door speaker. It will also include a passive crossover that will split the freq to the right speaker/tweeter.

Also if you want to upgrade the door speakers you NEED to get a 2 or 4 channel amp that will power the speakers. The stock door speakers are made out of paper an are highly efficient and don't need much power/watts to get them loud. 

A aftermarket set will be less efficient (but be able to handle more power) so the stock head unit(even a aftermarket unit) won't give you any better volume or sound quality with out a amp.

If this is your first time installing a amp might be a job for the professionals.(but not impossible for a beginner)


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


----------

